# Surprise in a panel today



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel. 









Some people have no pride in their work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

last one is a rotten egg


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not too neet and ground is not "identified":no:


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

The neatness I can over look. the 2" knockout missing with mc cable coming into the panel without a connector what so ever I can't lol


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Ganoob said:


> The neatness I can over look. the 2" knockout missing with mc cable coming into the panel without a connector what so ever I can't lol


 wow, i totally wasnt looking hard enough at that! i could be a H.I.!:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel.


Where is that written? 
What if you were sent out to just do an evaluation?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where is that written?
> What if you were sent out to just do an evaluation?


 how bout a little pride in the work, inthe company name?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd bring it to the attention of the powers that be. But if they don't wanna pay me to fix it, I finish the work I'm paid to do, put the cover back on and beat feet to the next job.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

What I do not understand is why make the effort to put an anti short bushing in when you're not going to install a connector :whistling2:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel.
> 
> Some people have no pride in their work.


Only if I'm getting paid for it. I see violations all day long. That doesn't mean I walk around fixing stuff for free. Im running 
a business not a charity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Only if I'm getting paid for it. I see violations all day long. That doesn't mean I walk around fixing stuff for free. Im running
> a business not a charity.



Hell, if I automatically got paid for fixing violations, I could make a killing just driving down the street every day.

I priced this gem out two years ago.... it's still like this today.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

If I could get my customers to pay me to fix all the violations I find, I'd be a kazillionaire.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Hell, if I automatically got paid for fixing violations, I could make a killing just driving down the street every day.
> 
> I priced this gem out two years ago.... it's still like this today.


You were just trying to rip them off. Two years later and it still works don't it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

btharmy said:


> You were just trying to rip them off. Two years later and it still works don't it?


Maybe the POCO has shut 'em off. :whistling2:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

480.....nice got a call yesterday about a pool job I bid 3 years ago....town cited the dude for using an extension cord.....:laughing:....not interested...


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no it won't be fixed for free, guarantee that. No one gets free work out of me. But if something goes wrong they are going to ask who the last ones in the panel were and don't want that to fall on us.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Just CYA. Document your findings on the invoice. Make it clear that the customer chose not to make the investment to complete the repairs at this time.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Hell, if I automatically got paid for fixing violations, I could make a killing just driving down the street every day.
> 
> I priced this gem out two years ago.... it's still like this today.


By the looks of that soffit cut the installer don't own a holesaw , probably never seen Kindorf either.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel.
> 
> View attachment 27326
> 
> ...


Trailers have three phase in them now? This must be in Atlanta.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

papaotis said:


> how bout a little pride in the work, inthe company name?


What the hell are you talking about???
Please see the previous few replies.


I'll still ask, where is it written that because <you> opened up that panel and saw this you are responsible to correct it. :blink: 

If I tell them, and they say _"Oh absolutely, please fix that mess that I already paid for."_ then it'll get done in a jiffy.
More likely they'll say: _"Just leave it. It's been fine all this time."_


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ganoob said:


> Oh no it won't be fixed for free, guarantee that. No one gets free work out of me. But if something goes wrong they are going to ask who the last ones in the panel were and don't want that to fall on us.


It doesn't matter who the last one in the panel is. The only thing that matters is who they paid to run those cables out of that panel, which is clearly not you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to meet an inspector next week on a remodel job.
He wants to see inside of the panel.
It was changed during a permitted remodel about 10 years ago.
Every bad thing you could imagine is wrong it it..
No locknut on the feeder.
Taped up splices tapped from the feeder
Undersized conductors
It's even installed crooked.
I think I am going to video tape the inspection. This guy is so by the book he was showing be the conductor count and box fill tables.

I have to leave him something outrageous to find every time. Once I twisted the ground wires together and left it like that in the box for him to find.

It was like the movie Full Metal Jacket when the drill instructor found the donut in Pvt Pyles foot locker. :laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> By the looks of that soffit cut the installer don't own a holesaw , probably never seen Kindorf either.


The pipe did not bend either. :whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

big2bird said:


> The pipe did not bend either. :whistling2:


If that installer would have just put a coupling on the top it could have just broken off and would have been no big deal.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel.
> 
> View attachment 27326
> 
> ...


The guys that did that should throw their tools away.

I hope you sold a fix for it.


----------



## BETS91784 (Jul 18, 2013)

Say what you will, how did he get the Christmas lights to stick to the aluminum siding? Ladder not tall enough to reach the gutters? 

There are leaves on the trees. Why are there Christmas lights at all???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BETS91784 said:


> Say what you will, how did he get the Christmas lights to stick to the aluminum siding? Ladder not tall enough to reach the gutters? ....


Um... they're *stapled *to the siding.........



BETS91784 said:


> .......There are leaves on the trees. Why are there Christmas lights at all???


Should I care?


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't those Xmas lights look pretty.


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

I did about 50 services like this after Sandy came though $900 bucks a pop did about 5 a day.....


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Hell, if I automatically got paid for fixing violations, I could make a killing just driving down the street every day.
> 
> I priced this gem out two years ago.... it's still like this today.


How did the conduit move that far to the left? The wires appear to be a couple of inches to the left of the normal opening in the top of the meter can. I can't see the wires ripping through the meter can top without shorting out.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

why they didn't short out is anyone's guess.maybe they pulled out from the top , that thwn stuff has some thick insulation.:whistling2:


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Shane B said:


> What I do not understand is why make the effort to put an anti short bushing in when you're not going to install a connector :whistling2:


If you use a MC connector there is no need for a bushing, so clearly he knew he must install an anti-short. Wouldn't want to be accused of being a hack.:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel.
> 
> View attachment 27326
> 
> ...


I never understood this 'last one in' thing.


I would have added my new circuits and ignored the MCs unless the customer asked us to fix them.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I never understood this 'last one in' thing.
> 
> 
> I would have added my new circuits and ignored the MCs unless the customer asked us to fix them.


There is a local tire shop that plays that game. We cant remount your tire legally, so we have to sell you a new set.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Hell, if I automatically got paid for fixing violations, I could make a killing just driving down the street every day.
> 
> I priced this gem out two years ago.... it's still like this today.


wait til that shorts out, hello fire, good by house:no:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> So I went to add a dedicated copier circuit in a office building today. Popped open the panel and found this handy work. Gotta address it and fix it now since we were the last ones in the panel. Some people have no pride in their work.


We have rules in Massachusetts that may cover this situation. I think rules 3 or 4 may apply where the AHJ cites the homeowner. My copy is not available, maybe someone can check this out.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

360max said:


> wait til that shorts out, hello fire, good by house:no:


When u see the adjuster around hand em the pics and ur quote and ask how much its worth to not pay out 100's of thousands... Home owners can be so stupid...


----------

